# Pair of pigeons on balcony



## FriendofPigeon (May 6, 2021)

Hi pigeon friends, I have scoured your forum looking for answers from other posters, but couldn't quite find a response to my situation. I was feeding all the birds from my 4th floor apartment balcony (rented) here in Germany. I started off last summer simply feeding the blue tits, but over the course of winter, larger birds started to visit and I continued feeding as I felt sorry for them. At the end of winter, I ceased feeding the larger birds (no ground feeder), purely hanging feeders, but a pair of pigeons adopted me, and I found it very hard not to reciprocate. The problem is the usual one, my neighbour (a long-term resident) below me has a huge dislike of pigeons, and complained about some mess on her balcony earlier in the year when I was still groundfeeding, telling me it was illegal to feed pigeons (I simply told her i was feeding all the birds); it was minor mess, but I then ceased ground feeding. Now admittedly, I too had some mess (nothing major) over the winter, mainly, I might add, due to the woodpigeons! However, I have the strong suspicion that my neighbour is somewhat OCD, there is a rigidity to her behaviour which isn't natural. She has in earlier conversations complained to me about the dirtiness of this city - I was rather incredulous as few would call this place dirty, unless comparing it a Swiss city. She has also complained about pigeons leaving mess in the parks, so I have no idea where she would like the pigeons to go.

I kept the small feeders and water, and the pair of pigeons regularly returned ;to hoover up the scraps, however, it was literally just the pair. Then the male kind of implored me (using bird language  ) to feed them and I could see they were very hungry. I devised a method of feeding them and then immediately closing off the feed dish by covering it with a plant pot to prevent other pigeons or woodpigeons from coming. This has worked. To appease the neighbour, I also (with a heavy heart) removed all the small bird feeders, additionally to protect the pair. I tried to cease feeding them, first by reducing the feed, but it became clear when they started coming separately that they were nesting somewhere, so I felt this was heartless. Not long after they resumed coming together, they also started their new courtship on my balcony, and no matter how many times I moved furniture around, blocked off plants, they found another spot! My neighbour below me compained about their cooing. I told her it was just a pair, and that I could not prevent birds from cooing - but like I said she was very rigid. I contacted a pigeon rescue organization, who have offered to capture them and take them to their sanctuary, but they advised me in the meantime to let them nest on my balcony (as a safe haven) and to replace the eggs with fake ones. They told me to keep an eye on their droppings if I restricted their feed to watch for signs of starvation. Unfortunately, not long afterwards I did indeed see signs of insufficient food from the colour of their droppings, so I resumed feeding them twice a day secretly.

As soon as the nest site was established behind my plant stand, the cooing stopped. Furthermore, they began to be scrupulous about not pooping on my balcony. (Is this normal?)

Anyway, the issue is that I developed a bond with this pair, and now the male has brought a squeaker from his first breeding cycle (I did replace the eggs with the fake ones) to feed. The squeaker has the same markings as the Mum. Pappa pigeon is clearly show squeaker where to feed. I would have continued covertly looking after them all indefinitely but in a few months I will be moving back to England (my home country). I have considered taking them all with me, as I feel really sorry to leave them (maybe the attachment is all on my side!), also because it would not be illegal for me to feed them in England, plus I am looking to buy my own property back home. However, the pigeon sanctuary rep told me that if I took them with me I would need to keep them in an aviary or they would try to find their way back home and perish because of the distance. A cage is all I could offer them in the short-term, until I purchase a home. And even then, I cannot in good conscience keep them in an aviary as they are wild birds, and it is so beautiful to watch them fly. How could I deprive them of that? Ideally, I would have kept them in an aviary at night and released them during the day. Is this inconceivable for a wild pigeon?

The alternative is the pigeon sanctuary, which is in the outskirts of the city. There they would be kept initially in a closed aviary to settle in, and then moved to an open aviary where they can come and go as they please, assuming they are happy and well integrated with the flocks. I worry that they might try to fly back to my balcony (I don't think they've ever had it as good as this before - well-fed, kind human), and of course, I won't be there. Is this needless worry, what do you advise?

Apologies for the long read!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Take them with you if possible! They might be a bit uncomfortable those first couple of weeks being kept in a cage. But you can build them a nice aviary once you've bought your property. Feral pigeons adapt quite easily to life in captivity as they all come from domesticated stock. 

I sectioned off part of my aviary so that some of my pigeons can free fly during the day. I first kept them inside there for a couple of weeks before opening the hatch. At night I just close up.


----------



## FriendofPigeon (May 6, 2021)

Hi Marina, many thanks for your response and apologies for the late reply. I could not remember my login and didn't have the time to reset until now. The problem is that after moving it may be some months before I move to a new property. The whole purchasing procedure can take time, so I would be staying with a family member until then. Would they be comfortable in a small outdoor aviary until then - like this? Is this good enough for 3 birds for several months? https://www.wayfair.co.uk/pets/pdp/archie-oscar-helen-wooden-bird-cage-pwht1055.html?piid=

How long would they have to remain in the aviary until I could release them outdoors to fly? Has anyone done this with adult feral birds - transported them abroad to keep as pets?

I have another question. How long before a juvenile is no longer flying around with the parents? Today I saw Pappa pigeon was still crop feeding his sire, even though he has taught the juvie to eat from the ground feeder. Should I be attempting to keep the family trio together?

Many thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When exactly are you moving? The youngsters stay with the parents for quite a while and still get fed from time to time as you've seen.

The cage do seem a bit small. They will need to be inside there for at least a month. Even then it's not garanteed that they will stick around. Will you be allowed into another country with 3 pigeons?

It's really a difficult decision to make.


----------



## FriendofPigeon (May 6, 2021)

I feared as much about the size of the cage. Perhaps then the best thing for the birds is to be transferred to the sanctuary here. At least they will still be in their home environment to an extent.
I do not have a fixed departure date yet, but I guess it will be around July. I think I have to do what is best for the pigeons. I am not even sure how I would transport them to England. Under pre-brexit regulations I read it was possible for a person to bring up to 5 birds as pets within the EU, they just needed a vet’s certificate to screen for avian flu. There doesn’t seem to be any clear indication about what if anything has changed now. However, the travel logistics might also be an issue for me.


----------

